# Study in Seven (Norbert Kraft)



## minguitar (Apr 23, 2020)

Study in Seven

Composer: Norbert Kraft (b. 1950)

Norbert Kraft (b. 1950) is a *Canadian *guitarist, music teacher, producer and arranger. He has served on the faculties of Manhattan School of Music, University of Toronto and the Royal Conservatory of Music. Study in Seven is selected as one of RCM (The Royal Conservatory of Music) level 4 studies. 

Time Signature: 7/16
Tempo: Flowingly 112-126 BPM


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Bravo! Well played.


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

can you describe that guitar you are playing? 10 strings?


----------



## minguitar (Apr 23, 2020)

dgreen said:


> can you describe that guitar you are playing? 10 strings?


Yes but the piece is for 6 string (RCM requirements). The 10 string is a all-solid Xiaojiang guitar (made by a Chinese luthier who is not famous, I asked a friend bought it and brought it to me many years ago) - it has a traditional sound but not that decent. However, 10 string resonance and the use of hard tension strings make the sound better.


----------

